# throat problems?



## 19045 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi!Yesterday night I ate a hamburger and french fries, and I know I wasn't supposed to with my GERD and all.







So, after I ate it, I got this really, really sensitive feeling in the very back top of my throat, it made me feel like I was going to gag. It was so uncomfortable. And everytime I would hiccup, it felt like a lump would come to my throat! This all started happening after I ate those two fatty foods, so, do you think that is maybe what caused it? Because this morning, as I type this, I am messed up something terrible. Any advice would be helpful!Thanks!Molly


----------

